# Igf-1 lr3



## ripped02 (Sep 18, 2013)

New to IGF-1 LR3
 and want to know know dosage how often and everything you guys know about it.
I want it to help get ready for a show to help lean out.
Anyone have any advice?


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Sep 18, 2013)

I've been bridging with it recently. Got some real good quality IGF and have been running it at 55mcg daily once a day in the am.

So far after about 10 days I feel like something is working.


----------



## tri-terror (Sep 18, 2013)

You just doing it sub q?


----------



## Lil Canada (Sep 18, 2013)

There is what something like 5,000mcg per vial? Thats a tad under 91 days worth at that dosage. Doesn't this also help increase the effect of gh if you are doing them both? I thought I read back in the day when Omega first broguht it to market that the use of IGF-1 LR3 and HGH could help stimulate growth in cartilage.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Sep 18, 2013)

How big is the vial??  Most are 1mg or 1000mcg..and i prefer 50mcg x 2 .or 100 mcg day im site..  i know theres a big debate site vs sub q but i prefer site and also slin use with but igf doubles the slin uptake so watch hypo..
Hgh converts to igf which is one step id rather do.


----------



## anabolic2k (Sep 18, 2013)

I ran mine as Palumbo suggested, 15mcg daily.

Training days I use it post training, non training days I pin pre bed.

Even at this dosage I notice more fullness in the muscles generally. I don't think it has any direct fat burning effects but it definatly gives a leaner dryer look to the physique!!!


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Sep 18, 2013)

anabolic2k said:


> I ran mine as Palumbo suggested, 15mcg daily.
> 
> Training days I use it post training, non training days I pin pre bed.
> 
> Even at this dosage I notice more fullness in the muscles generally. I don't think it has any direct fat burning effects but it definatly gives a leaner dryer look to the physique!!!



I'm running it much higher but this is the general effect that I am noticing. I do feel slightly leaner but could be I have jus been busy as hell lately and  just burning more cals


----------



## ripped02 (Sep 19, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> How big is the vial??  Most are 1mg or 1000mcg..and i prefer 50mcg x 2 .or 100 mcg day im site..  i know theres a big debate site vs sub q but i prefer site and also slin use with but igf doubles the slin uptake so watch hypo..
> Hgh converts to igf which is one step id rather do.



What I understand, pin in site muscle group your working that day and off days do sub-q. Suppose to feel greater pump & maintain fullness that way..


----------



## Ironbuilt (Sep 19, 2013)

Ripped yeah thats my protocol.. Lots of junk igf out there be careful and check reviews and current tests if any.


----------



## alpha6164 (Sep 25, 2013)

I recommend 100mcg total daily and IM and do not use insulin with it cause you will increase the risk of getting a gut.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Sep 25, 2013)

Good to hear alpha ..thks brutha as always,.


----------



## Magnus82 (Sep 25, 2013)

alpha6164 said:


> I recommend 100mcg total daily and IM and do not use insulin with it cause you will increase the risk of getting a gut.




^^^Listen^^^


----------



## psych (Nov 12, 2013)

Can IGF-LR3 be stored at room temp?


----------



## Ironbuilt (Nov 12, 2013)

ar 





psych said:


> Can IGF-LR3 be stored at room temp?



Depends if the room is in phoenix mid summer  or chicago mid winter.it stays good  at 69° and below due to acetic acid reconnstitution.. ive done it many a time and had no issue..


----------



## d2r2ddd (Nov 12, 2013)

How do u guys recon igf lr3? With Bw or AA?


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Nov 12, 2013)

d2r2ddd said:


> How do u guys recon igf lr3? With Bw or AA?



Sterile saline- aka h2o + .009 sodium chloride


----------



## Ironbuilt (Nov 12, 2013)

Aa
22 uvm syringe filter
10 cc syringe and 3cc 23 g syringe 
Distilled water
White household vinegar
Sterile 30 ml bottle
0.6% acetic acid for pennies.. do the  math.


----------



## joshck (Nov 13, 2013)

Definitely aa....I draw out dose then backload with bw


----------

